# Kings Mountain Results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats Big E.  That should help business for your up and coming resturant.      Congrats to Charlie too.   Taught the boy all he knows.    Maybe too much. :roll:


----------



## Finney (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Big "E"!   And Charlie!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 21, 2008)

Great job in a very tough comp!!


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrads...good show.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrat Big E!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2008)

Great job guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------

